
Ex-Joist employees share their side of the layoff story - Geekette
http://betakit.com/joists-former-employees-share-their-side-of-the-story/
======
Geekette
This follows up on the story of the company laying off 60 workers in Toronto
and relocating to San Francisco
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11961182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11961182)
).

